# Warhammer Generals Compendium



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

In my gaming group we were planning on running this campaign. We have the book and everything and we're looking at updating the rules for 8th ed. I was wondering though if anyone had a good scan of the map. We have the map but not computerised, nor do we have a good way to computerise it. 

Aramoro


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

the best i could find is this:

Link

I lnow he has amended it for his campaign, but chances are he must have an original, so it may be worth a try.

I do have the map myself, but like you no way of scanning it unfortunately


----------

